# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Where is it Written

## nev25

Think this has been asked before but cannot find it 
Without getting in a huge debate 
I'm wanting to be proved what can a layman do on there own home (settle some arguments or maybe covering my A*se) 
Not what you think need to see it written 
Is this stated anywhere 
I know Electrical is covered in the Electrical Safety Act 
Wheres the Plumbing Act 
Someone told me you can re roof you own house legally ??????
(need some proof) 
Ive know people to replace sumps 
Then someone will say you have to be a registered building practitioner to do that
But From what I was lead to believe all work under $5000 is a different kettle of fish 
I was also recently told if a building is up for more that 3 years unnoticed it become legal (no permit required ) 
All very confusing

----------


## barney118

Nev, each state has their own rules, and it seems Vic is the worst of the lot when it comes to be able to do most things yourself. At the end of the day it comes down to risk to yourself or others personal safety and other risk to a place falling down, clogging up drain pipes, burning a house down (electrical) and whether an insurance claim would be accepted, which opens up another debate of if you are covered or not.
So depending also on your council will depend on what certificates they could/may/should ask for for quality of work. IMHO the system is flawed no matter which way you look at it and the insurance companies and govt's obviously act in their own interests and have the clout to persuade govt's to legislate. 
So after 7 years (home warranty insurance) becomes no longer valid, and if you sell a place then the new owner can accept the building as is, if being an owner builder then you take the risk that the work is compliant with A.S / BCA and council will ask for permits and sign off at certain stages/inspections. I wouldn't read too much into it, if no certificate needed then .... or abide by the rules of the state (i.e roofing in Vic needs to be done by roof plumber I believe) however what if 'you ' class it as maintenance??

----------


## nev25

Thanks for the reply    

> or abide by the rules of the state (i.e roofing in Vic needs to be done by roof plumber I believe) however what if 'you ' class it as maintenance??

  
So if it is classed as Maintenance its legal???????

----------


## barney118

That's the argument you can have who ever may ask if ever....

----------


## SilentButDeadly

In the 'good old days' the plebs like us never questioned where it was written...nor the question of whether it was or not.  They just accepted what they were told.  Apparently things were better then. 
Progress, eh?  :Wink 1:

----------

